# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  June Contest Signups

## KarlaB18

Hello DreamViewers,

May was a trial run for me and it seemed to work out well. DV users have expressed their interest and so I will be continuing the competition into June. Just read the thread when it comes up in case I make some slight tweaks. If you think DV users haven't seen this thread but might be interested, send them here.

State the following things:
- Your preferred league (Beginner, Intermediate or Advanced)
- Your availability, 1 being not very much and 5 being fully available
- Your average rate of lucidity.

*Beginners:*
- KarlaB18
- Jdoggad

*Intermediate:*
- MadMonkey
*
Advanced:*


Happy dreaming!

Karla <3

----------


## Seabatt

I'll sign up for beginner's league. I have something to do all this week but besides that I would say my availability is a 4. When implementing my ADA, I'd say my rate of lucidity would be 4 days out of a week.

----------


## MadMonkey

I'll go ahead and sign up! I had been taking another break from lucid dreaming for a while but I'll still go ahead and sign up for intermediate league. My availability is about a 4 and I hope to get 1 to 2 lucids a week.

----------


## RelicWraith

I was ambivalent at first. But now that Mads is here, I won't hesitate to sign up now!

----------


## KarlaB18

Thanks for signing up everyone! I am just going to slightly adjust the teams to balance them out; any concerns with the team arrangements? Let me know. Keep signing up DreamViewers! If you have any friends on DV, tell them as well. The competition starts tomorrow night for me.

----------

